# Harry Potter 6 und 7.1



## Koyote (19. April 2011)

Hi, 
ich werde bald mal wieder im MediaMarkt meine Runden um die Regale drehen und spiele mit dem Gedanken Harry Potter 6 und 7.1 auf DVD zu kaufen. Lohnt sich der Kauf ? Wie sind die Filme ?
Ich finde Harry Potter einfach spitze und es macht mir richtig Spaß die Filme zu schauen. Leider finde ich den Teil 4 und 5 nicht so toll. Im 4. und 5. Teil wird zu viel außerhalb des Schlosses gemacht. Sind die oben genannten Filme trotzdem sehenswert ? Und ist nach Teil 7.2 dann wirklich schluss ? Würde ich sehr sehr schade finden


----------



## mixxed_up (19. April 2011)

Wie du weißt ist Harry Potter eine sehr bekannte Buch-Reihe. Ja, nach Harry Potter 7.2 ist Schluss, denn danach kommt kein Buch mehr, die Geschichte ist in sich geschlossen.

Teil 6 war der bisher mäßigste Teil der Filme, Harry Potter 7.1 soll allerdings wieder erträglich sein, da mehr Zeit in die Ereignisse investiert werden konnte, denn das 7. Buch wurde in zwei Teile gespalten, auch aus finanziellem Interesse.  In Teil 6 fehlt viel Wichtiges, was in den Büchern vorhanden war. 

In Teil 4 kommt auch einiges außerhalb des Schlosses, und Harry Potter 7 reisen sie fast ausschließlich durchs Land, aber sind nur am Ende im Schloss.


----------



## Koyote (19. April 2011)

Ok. Vielen Dank. Die Bücher konnte ich leider nie lesen, viel zu wenig Zeit. Soll ich mir nun die Filme holen ? Wäre natürlich blöd, wenn ich den 7.1 hätte aber den 6 nicht  Am besten ist immer noch Teil 2 
Gibt es ähnliche Filme, mit mehreren Teilen ?


----------



## mixxed_up (19. April 2011)

So etwas wie Harry Potter ist mehr oder weniger Einzigartig, da es kaum Reihen mir so vielen Filmen gibt. 

Wenn du Teil 4 und 5 schon mässig fandest, würde ich dir vom Kauf von Teil 6 und 7.1 abraten.


----------



## Koyote (19. April 2011)

Hm ok... Was gibt es noch für gute Filme ab 12 ?


----------



## Low (19. April 2011)

Ließ lieber die Bücher, der Film ist schlecht. Die hätten lieber Mike Newell auch noch die anderen Teile machen lassen, im vierten Teil super Atmosphäre, Harry Potter war einfach erwachsener geworden alles war dunkler...


----------



## Koyote (19. April 2011)

Ok. Danke auch für deine Meinung. Trotzdem würde ich gerne weitere Filme schauen (ab 12 bitte). Könntet ihr mir da etwas empfehlen ? So in Action - Krimi Richtung oder auch etwas wie Harry Potter, aber nicht ein Zeichentrickfilm. Zaubern ist ok, aber nicht im Märchenstil.


----------



## ich558 (19. April 2011)

Herr der Ringe


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr der Ringe



Sinnvoller und hilfreicher Kommentar.
Aber mir gehts genauso....Harry Potter ist nicht schlecht, vor allem der 4. Teil, die Bücher sind besser, aber Herr der Ringe ist besserer() bzw. noch besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2011)

Ich fand den Teil 6 als Film sehr dunkel, 7.1 liegt hier aber ich habe den bisher noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht wäre die Narnia Reihe was oder Percy Jackson " Diebe im Olymp ", Beowulf. Witzig mit Action war auch die Taxi Reihe


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

WTF is Harry Potter!!! Nein Spaß ich finde ihn gar net so schlecht aber iwi mag ich seine Filme net und der neue is auch nicht so doll !!!
Lord of the Rings 4Ever der is einer der besten Filme und das beste ist das jetzt Der kleine Hobbit verfilmt wird!!!


----------



## blackedition94 (22. April 2011)

Also der 6er finde ich jetzt nicht so, sehr dunkel und irgendwie nicht so das ware. Der 7.1 wollte ich mit eig. gar nicht mehr anschauen, habe es aber trotzdem getan und er ist echt wieder besser


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

Ich glaub aber Joanne K. Rowling hat in nem Interview gesagt das sie evtl. noch ein Buch schreiben will...


----------



## B3RG1 (23. April 2011)

Halte ich aber für eher unwahrscheinlich. Irgendwann sollte dann auch mal Schluss sein. Fand das Ende eig gut; toller Abschluss für die Reihe.


----------



## Low (24. April 2011)

Liest die Bücher !


----------

